# Bio oil??



## quandolak (Dec 16, 2006)

......


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 16, 2006)

hey. i've heard some really awesome stuff about bio oil. i personally haven't tried it but my mates who have said it works pretty good.  the thing with these kinda lotions/ oils is that you have to keep using them religiously- kinda like what you do with your skincare stuff or else it won't work like how it's meant to.  i know it does something for strechmarks but not too sure about pigmentation marks, but i'm guessing that it would probably do something- maybe someone else can confirm.
Just give it a go i guess and let us all know how it goes


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 

 
_




OK i heard a few opinions on bio oil but does it really work??

Does anyone know if this stuff is any good for helping fading of spot scars speed uP???

Also does it help with pigmentation cos ive got the most bizarre dark area on the back on my neck which i think was Pill induced.






 Thats all cheers_

 
This has piqued my interest as well!  Where in Canada would one get this and for how much??


----------



## Korms (Dec 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *quandolak* 

 
_Also does it help with pigmentation cos ive got the most bizarre dark area on the back on my neck which i think was Pill induced._

 
I have that too!  I've never used the pill so I put mine down to scarring from bad eczema that I used to have in that area as a child.  I tried 'Fade Out' cream which seemed to work quite well although it stung my sensitive skin a bit.


----------



## quandolak (Dec 19, 2006)

.......


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 20, 2006)

I picked up some Bio-Oil for the first time about a year ago at Priceline to fade some old scars on my arms and legs. I did a bit of research before I bought it and there were mixed reviews. The website sure makes it sound good eh?

Well I went through one bottle, and it did make my skin feel nice but I wasn't sure if it was actually fading anything so I picked up another bottle and then a third. After 3 bottles I think that it did lighten things a little bit. It definately made my skin feel nice. I used it twice a day on the scars I wanted to fade. I wouldn't recommend it for raised scars but have a go at applying it to dark patches. After the 3 bottles I decided just to leave it because I was a poor uni student and couldn't really afford to fade scars as I had to eat but I might give it another try though on some new marks I've gained since then


----------



## SagMaria (Dec 21, 2006)

It's probbably only available in Aussie land, hmm, I wonder if some kind Aus could ship me a bottle...


----------



## linziP123 (Feb 10, 2007)

i've used bio oil-i'm from the uk! it does help with stretch marks, helps them fade! it's quite expensive though, i'm sure a bit of sunshine and time helps them fade too!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 16, 2007)

I actually just went upstairs and slathered this stuff all over my face. I got a sample of it the other day at CVS and tried a little of it at the outer corners of my eyes, where I have some dry flaky skin. It seemed to help. And with this weather change to fall...my skin has been very tight, so I thought I'd try this as a treatment, after I did a clay mask for my pores. I'm going to let it sit on for an hour and then take a shower.


----------



## dollbabybex (Oct 17, 2007)

i have keloid scars from where i had my breast implants
theyre on the crease but they still bother me a bit
do you think it would help for this?


----------



## PrettyInPink101 (Nov 19, 2007)

i just bought a bottle at cvs about 2 weeks ago, and i havent used it like i should BUT i can say it didnt give me seriously acne prone skin any breakouts at all, so thats good.. and my nose has been so dry lately and now that im using this i dont have the dry patches anymore, so yay !.. hopefully itll help 2 kinda fade my dark acne marks as well >_>


----------



## mayenni (Nov 20, 2007)

_dollbabybex i think emu oil is better for scars because it goes deeper into the skin.Why dont you checked out_http://www.breastimplants4you.com/forum/board.phpits the best forum for implants.Im planning on getting mines done an i get plenty of advice from them.


----------



## maggiep07 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have a huge scar on my forehead, and I got a bottle of BioOil... I would not recommend this product for your face! My forehead broke out like crazy, and my skin is normally perfect. It took forever to go away


----------

